# Strange bird



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie has decided she must sit on my head at all times.  This naturally upsets my tiel, who thinks HE must sit on my head at all times, and upsets my neck, which objects to having a pigeon's weight added to it.  When I try to practice the piano, Maggie sits on the keyboard and pecks my fingers until I pet her, when she draws her head in until her neck disappears, turns herself into a big white blob and closes her eyes. I can't imagine why she's gotten so attached to me all of a sudden, when she spent weeks refusing to have anything to do with me at all.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

That's so sweet! (well maybe not the sitting on your head and pooping on the bible part ) It was, however, very considerate of her not to poop on your head. What a difference a little over three months makes. I remember reading your first post back in December. She may not have liked the change at first but it seems like she is so happy to be with you. I'm glad you changed her name too, she looks so much more like a Maggie than a Magic. So is Maggie what about 51/2 to 6 years old now? 

I'm still waiting for Kiko and/or Kalani to welcome my touch. Kiko likes to play touch but no cuddle touch and Kalani is a cuddler but doesn't like being touched. I wonder if Maggie liked being touched when she was around a year old? I guess every bird is different and I'll just have to wait and see what she grows into. 

Beth


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

The people we got her from said they'd had her five years but they found her, so we don't know exactly how old she is now. They estimated her at around 6. They also said she laid a lot of eggs and she hasn't laid one since she's been with us. Not that I want her to. 

Yesterday was bath day and all the birds got their baths, and I put out three containers -- one for each Quaker and one for Maggie (the rest get misted) and Maggie used all three. LOL Then I took my No. 1 Quaker, Clyde, into the bathroom because he prefers to have his bath in the sink, and I ran his bath water and was just going to put him in it, and he was scrambling down my arm to get in it, when who should arrive on the scene but Maggie, and she took HIS bath, too. He was a little put out. We had to wait and watch and get splattered while Maggie took a fourth bath in the sink, and then I had to let out the water and run a fresh bath for Clyde because Maggie makes such a mess out of the water. White pigeon dust. I have pictures but I haven't loaded them onto the computer yet. I'll post them later.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL, oh Maggie must have been a mermaid in a past life. Too cute, unless of course your Clyde then its just very annoying.  Question: Is Clyde still head bird around your house or has Maggie taken over that role?


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's Maggie in the sink. She does love a bath. Or many baths, as the case may be. LOL Poor Clyde, he sat there on my hand pouting until she finished, and would occasionally look at me and say "Hmmmph."


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Do you think she thinks she's a duck?  She is such a beauty.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Sometimes she thinks she's a dog. Other times, she thinks she's one of the parrots. Mostly she thinks she's a queen. LOL


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Definitely a queen!


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

She's so funny. She hates to go to bed and will sit in her cage and coo in an annoyed tone (very different from her regular "Admire me because I'm so pretty" coo) or pace in front of the door, or bang her toys around to remind us she is NOT ASLEEP. But try doing something to her cage when the door is wide open and she can go anywhere in the house that she wants to go. THEN it's "Hey! That's MY cage! That's MY newspaper! You can't touch anything that's MINE!" In vain do I explain that I'm only cleaning it and that includes filling up her food dish (she's very interested in food) and I'm not taking her things. She pecks me and coos at me and makes such a fuss. Yet she follows me around and sits on my head or shoulder and lords it over the parrots that she's bigger and grander than they are. On Sunday I had a Quaker on my hand, a tiel on my head and another on my shoulder, a Quaker behind me on the couch arranging my hair, and Maggie sitting beside me all settled down on her tummy snoozing. Nothing looks more contented than a happy blob of a pigeon who's all settled down like that half asleep.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

The queen and her court That is just the sweetest thing when they lay next to you tipped over to the side so relaxed and content. It's at that moment of " AH...." that I beg my muscles not to cramp or some body part not to fall asleep, so I can just sit there and not move.


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

That is so cute. 
Sometimes, when I am leaning back on my chair and working on my computer. I will take zoro and put on my tummy, if he is alert he will go to my shoulder and sit there. But if he is lazy or sleepy, he would fall asleep there. I have seen him do that in all poses, sometimes 1 legged stand, sleep on the wing, sleep standing, sleep sitting. He looks so cute.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Siobhan said:


> ...while Maggie took a fourth bath in the sink


I would think white feathers are _very _high maintenance.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Especially when they grow on a Pigeon Queen. LOL She's quite the diva. She saw three of the parrots sharing my supper tonight and flew her plump self right over to the table to see what was what. I gave her piece of toast and she pecked at it, decided it didn't suit her grand self, said "hmmmmph" and flew away again. But when she flew over, she startled all three parrots. One held his ground (my shoulder) but the other two left the patch squawking.


----------

